# I Just bought a 2005 jeep grand cherokee larado



## toadtedrow (Dec 29, 2004)

I just bought a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Larado, full time 4x4, what would be a good plow for this SUV for plowing snow for personal use?

Let Me Know
Toad Tedrow


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice Vehicle, does it have a hemi?
As far as plows go, generally, the Grand Cherokees are not recommended for plowing. I think it has something to do with crumple zones in the unibody right behind where a plow mount would bolt. None of the "real plow companies" make mounts for the grand cherokees. I don't know what you need to plow and how much you want to spend. Snowbear (www.snowbear.com) would be a nice fit for a few driveways, and not alot of stress on the vehicle. If you are looking for a full electric hydraulic power angle/up down then the only option to my knowlage is to buy a blizzard from Jerre Heyer Erie, Pa 814-898-2171 Shop 814-881-4093 cell [email protected]. He makes custom mounts for the grand cherokees and to my knowlage has mounted a few Blizzards on Grand Cherokees. Ceck out blizzards website (link at the top of this page) as well. You would probley want the 680LT. I may be telling you much more then you need to know, personally i would put a snowbear on it, unless you really plan on doing more then a few drives and want a "real plow". Personally I would only recommend a snowbear at the most for that vehicle. The grands are built more for a nice ride and comfort then they are for handling plows. Thats not to say that it would not be a competent vehicle to push a personal use plow like snowbear. That combo would work great for your driveway and a few others.


----------



## z71Worker (Nov 8, 2004)

yea... what he said... if its just for your driveway and maybe a neighbor or so, try a snobear type plow... what exactly are you looking to plow?


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a 98 Grand Cherokee 5.9 Limited that i was thinking about putting a small plow on for driveways along with my 2500HD i am getting. Just no mounts for them.


----------



## pjaln (Oct 17, 2003)

im pretty sure the new jeep grand cherokee has ifs as of 05, so i would not think anyone is making a plow to fit it the truck is made to ride nice i think you may even cause a problem for the air bag system if nit is only your driveway i would settle for a snowblower or buy a rubicon you can definetly put a comm. type plow on one of them ...paul


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Those Grand Cherokees are unibody, correct? No frame = No plow. I don't beleive you can put a plow on a unibody, but I could be wrong. If there is a chance you could do, it's not something I would do.


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

plowed said:


> Those Grand Cherokees are unibody, correct? No frame = No plow. I don't beleive you can put a plow on a unibody, but I could be wrong. If there is a chance you could do, it's not something I would do.


Unibody is not an issue my *Cherokee*, not *Grand Cherokee* IS Unibody and plow mounts are made for it and I plow with it. The issue as i said above is that the Grand Cherokees have crumple zones in the subframe (where a plow mount would bolt) that the Cherokees do NOT have. This and a few other suspension and GVWR issues is why no mounts are typically made for the Grand Cherokees. As i said i know of one Blizzard dealer that will make a custom mount but i have no idea how well the G Cherokee's handle plows. I would recomend a snowbear, power up/down manuel angle. They make a mount for the Grand Cherokees to my knowlage.


----------

